#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Google Expands Its eCommerce Connection with Free Product Listings.

## Bhavya

Earlies Google made the product listings in its Shopping tab free for retailers, Now Google is expanding the same feature for the product listings in the search which will expand the eCommerce potential of Google. Check out the following link to learn more about this new feature: https://bit.ly/2AkGlqU

----------

